# Blc. Burdekin Wonder ‘Lakeland’ AM/AOS



## NEslipper (Apr 3, 2021)

After finally blooming my ‘Golden Emperor’ earlier this year (Link) I decided I desperately needed a large, frilly white. So, I cheated and picked up this Burdekin Wonder meristem in low sheath from the Waldor EBay store. At least the buds didn’t blast, and now all 3 flowers are fully open! I didn’t stake or train the buds at all, so I’m pretty happy with how they presented. The smell on a sunny day is intoxicating. Excited to see how it grows on!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 3, 2021)

Stunning presentation without staking. And no bud blast through the journey and home care. 

These white hybrids inherited the Bow Bells stature, grace and carriage. A big plus to this heritage.

The crystal ball says ‘Get ready for multiple growths and larger pots!’


----------



## terryros (Apr 3, 2021)

So much Bow Bells in the ancestors! Leslie, I have one Bow Bells ‘July’ plant and it is not one of the great heirlooms of the hybrid. Were the best Bow Bells or Bob Betts cultivars ever surpassed by more recent alba complex hybrids with respect to flowers?


----------



## abax (Apr 3, 2021)

Definitely a big 10 on the floof scale and fragrant too! This beauty has it all.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 4, 2021)

nice big, 'brasso' lip


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 4, 2021)

terryros said:


> So much Bow Bells in the ancestors! Leslie, I have one Bow Bells ‘July’ plant and it is not one of the great heirlooms of the hybrid. Were the best Bow Bells or Bob Betts cultivars ever surpassed by more recent alba complex hybrids with respect to flowers?


Very interesting question.

The question is tricky to answer, because the great whites of today are really Bow Bells bred onto each other for generations. The latest Bow Bells that was awarded 'White Sands' AM/AOS (87 pts) in 2017 to Matthias of Shogun Orchids in Hawaii was 18.8 cm! So it can still be as good or better than it's own progenies.


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 4, 2021)

Love those white and yellow catts! Must be fragrant!


----------



## terryros (Apr 4, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Very interesting question.
> 
> The question is tricky to answer, because the great whites of today are really Bow Bells bred onto each other for generations. The latest Bow Bells that was awarded 'White Sands' AM/AOS (87 pts) in 2017 to Matthias of Shogun Orchids in Hawaii was 18.8 cm! So it can still be as good or better than it's own progenies.


How do you think that cultivar came into being? Had it been around a long time and just grown superbly? Was it a product of a mericloning or of a selfing? Chadwick's note that remakes of Bow Bells and Bob Betts (without the original parents) were never as good so it is hard to believe that 'White Sands' was a remake of Bow Bells with new parents.


----------



## PeteM (Apr 5, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> After finally blooming my ‘Golden Emperor’ earlier this year (Link) I decided I desperately needed a large, frilly white. So, I cheated and picked up this Burdekin Wonder meristem in low sheath from the Waldor EBay store. At least the buds didn’t blast, and now all 3 flowers are fully open! I didn’t stake or train the buds at all, so I’m pretty happy with how they presented. The smell on a sunny day is intoxicating. Excited to see how it grows on!View attachment 26706
> View attachment 26707
> View attachment 26708


Fantastic. I’ve ordered a few white Cattleya plants now from Waldor and they come in very good shape, usually in bud in the winter and all of them well grown and virus free. Last one was Ranger six. But before that Nancy Off ‘Linwood’... would also highly recommend this to others interested in white Cattleyas. They have mericlones but some times are able to offer a division of the original. Their white cattleya selection is decent and their prices are very reasonable. Dave Off is very easy to communicate with and does return emails and calls.


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 5, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Fantastic. I’ve ordered a few white Cattleya plants now from Waldor and they come in very good shape, usually in bud in the winter and all of them well grown and virus free. Last one was Ranger six. But before that Nancy Off ‘Linwood’... would also highly recommend this to others interested in white Cattleyas. They have mericlones but some times are able to offer a division of the original. Their white cattleya selection is decent and their prices are very reasonable. Dave Off is very easy to communicate with and does return emails and calls.


Nice to hear that others have had good experiences with them as well! I am very happy with the quality of this plant, and it was exceedingly well priced (a steal, I would even say)! I was also bidding on one of their Bob Betts divisions, but lost out. If this does well, perhaps there will be a Nancy Off ‘Linwood’ in my future. Sounds like you have some nice old white catts! It’s a slippery slope and I’m already contemplating how to Tetris my windowsill to fit a few more monsters...


----------



## PeteM (Apr 5, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> Nice to hear that others have had good experiences with them as well! I am very happy with the quality of this plant, and it was exceedingly well priced (a steal, I would even say)! I was also bidding on one of their Bob Betts divisions, but lost out. If this does well, perhaps there will be a Nancy Off ‘Linwood’ in my future. Sounds like you have some nice old white catts! It’s a slippery slope and I’m already contemplating how to Tetris my windowsill to fit a few more monsters...


I think you can just go to their website and skip eBay stress once online ordering resumes which should be in a few weeks..


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 5, 2021)

terryros said:


> How do you think that cultivar came into being? Had it been around a long time and just grown superbly? Was it a product of a mericloning or of a selfing? Chadwick's note that remakes of Bow Bells and Bob Betts (without the original parents) were never as good so it is hard to believe that 'White Sands' was a remake of Bow Bells with new parents.


This I don’t know... I think most likely from line breeding the existing Bow Bells.


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 5, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This I don’t know... I think most likely from line breeding the existing Bow Bells.


I like the idea that some of them have just been sitting around in private collections for the last half-a-century. I think about this a lot, the Orchid Zone produced so many roths every year, where did they all go!? There are probably some pretty amazing plants sitting in greenhouses/grow rooms/windowsills that we’ll never see.


----------



## troy (Apr 5, 2021)

those roths went to a good home right in dave sarkowskys greenhouse..lol...


----------



## terryros (Apr 5, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This I don’t know... I think most likely from line breeding the existing Bow Bells.


Of course. Why not self and sib cross a great plant! Some are going to turn out great. I really like getting selfing and sib crosses of great plants. I know it is a gamble and I could end up with something worse than the parent(s) but I could also get something as good or better. I think I enjoy that little hunt more than getting a mericlone.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 6, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Fantastic. I’ve ordered a few white Cattleya plants now from Waldor and they come in very good shape, usually in bud in the winter and all of them well grown and virus free. Last one was Ranger six. But before that Nancy Off ‘Linwood’... would also highly recommend this to others interested in white Cattleyas. They have mericlones but some times are able to offer a division of the original. Their white cattleya selection is decent and their prices are very reasonable. Dave Off is very easy to communicate with and does return emails and calls.


I echo your comments about Waldor. I have had excellent success with their plants, and dealing with them is very easy. So far, all of my divisions have been virus free. I have one meristem that was virused, but I’d had it for three years, so can’t say it came that way since I had a 30% virused rate among cattleyas, all destroyed. If you look at their website, you will see that wayback in the day, they were the first to start testing viruses. At one point their collection was virus free, and they attempt to maintain that today. In my experience, excelllent plants and service with reasonable prices.


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 9, 2021)

PeteM said:


> I think you can just go to their website and skip eBay stress once online ordering resumes which should be in a few weeks..


For those interested, Waldor just sent out their spring division list. Some good stuff on there, and I’ve already got my order in!


----------



## PeteM (Apr 9, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> For those interested, Waldor just sent out their spring division list. Some good stuff on there, and I’ve already got my order in!


Yes, I just saw this come through, what did you pick up?


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 9, 2021)

troy said:


> those roths went to a good home right in dave sarkowskys greenhouse..lol...


And thank goodness for that, I’m really looking forward to the next generation of those breeding lines blooming out in 8-10 years!


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 9, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Yes, I just saw this come through, what did you pick up?


I picked up the Sierra Blanca ‘Mt Whitney’ division. It took a lot of self-control to not spring for a Nancy Off ‘Linwood’ as well, but I want to make sure I can grow and flower these older whites well before I really go down the heirloom road. Plus, I recently picked up an Alfresco ‘St. Tropez’ meristem and BS seedling from Odom’s...


----------



## PeteM (Apr 9, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> I picked up the Sierra Blanca ‘Mt Whitney’ division. It took a lot of self-control to not spring for a Nancy Off ‘Linwood’ as well, but I want to make sure I can grow and flower these older whites well before I really go down the heirloom road. Plus, I recently picked up an Alfresco ‘St. Tropez’ meristem and BS seedling from Odom’s...


Good idea, I was tempted too but in the same boat. I have many whites collected in the past few years. Growing is not an issue.. the real business district is in the blooming. I need to be able to re bloom them. Especially under lights.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 9, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Fantastic. I’ve ordered a few white Cattleya plants now from Waldor and they come in very good shape, usually in bud in the winter and all of them well grown and virus free. Last one was Ranger six. But before that Nancy Off ‘Linwood’... would also highly recommend this to others interested in white Cattleyas. They have mericlones but some times are able to offer a division of the original. Their white cattleya selection is decent and their prices are very reasonable. Dave Off is very easy to communicate with and does return emails and calls.


Pete, I just got a Ranger Six ‘A ok’ division today. I agree about working with Dave and their prices. Very pleased.


----------

